
Ask HN: Help with Amazon seller account? - nfriedly
I sell things on amazon infrequently, and apparently some $0.12 fee was added to my account after my last sale, more than a year ago. I was never notified of the fee until Amazon suspended my account. I paid it and appealed the suspension right away. The Notifications page reports<p>&quot;Our Seller Performance team will review your appeal, and you should expect a reply by Jan 7, 2016 1:08:09 PM PST&quot;<p>That was over a month ago, and despite sending amazon several additional messages, I still have heard nothing back.<p>The kicker is that I trusted Amazon based on my past experience and went ahead and sent in a $1000+ CPU for a &quot;Fulfillment by Amazon&quot; sale. Now they&#x27;re sitting on it (and charging me more fees.)<p>Is there anyone here who works at Amazon, or can maybe get me in contact with a human there to help get this straightened out?
======
nfriedly
Follow up: my account was unsuspended this morning with an apology for the
delay. All it took was:

* 7 messages to support

* posting on twitter, hn, and the seller forums

* canceling all of my AWS services

* badgering the one rep on the seller forums who responded to me

* requesting (and paying for) my FBA merchandise to be returned to me

* waiting 35x longer then the stated response time

The forum rep initially told me to just email them again, but after a week of
no response, she tried contacting them. After they ignored her for a week, she
got a supervisor involved which, I suspect, is the only reason I ever received
a response.

All in all, this was an incredibly frustrating experience and makes me wary of
doing business with amazon.

I still haven't received any explanation for why it took so long, or why they
jumped to suspension without notifying me.

